# Wace'em Broadheads 125gr Triton



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

Last year I decided to hunt with a pack of Wace'm broadheads Triton 125gr. I know there has been several reviews on this broadhead but wanted to say that they are amazing! to the date I have used the same broadhead to harvest (3) Whitetail deer, (2) Eastern Turkey and still stays sharp. Most like other broadheads there is replacement blades but I have yet to have to do this. If you are a fan of fixed broadheads with replacement blades give these a try.


----------

